# what Fulfilment lets you print the biggest design?



## RocDavis (Jul 15, 2008)

I ve checked out a few of them but who does the BIGGEST print size does anybody know??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think you're going to get much larger than 12" x 12" or so. you won't find an all over print or a truly oversized print.


----------



## xer0kill (Jul 4, 2008)

Spreadshirt will allow you to have 2 designs on your shirt, thereby allowing you cover most of the entire front.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just read in another thread that PrintFection will go as high as 13.5" x 16.5" (over 200 sq inches).


----------



## fUNKYDOODLER (Aug 5, 2008)

uberprints.com and projecttshirt.com will let you have any size you want and print on front, sleeve and back


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fUNKYDOODLER said:


> uberprints.com and projecttshirt.com will let you have any size you want and print on front, sleeve and back


Those 2 sites aren't fulfillment sites like the original poster was asking for.

I also don't see where they specific their design size. Most t-shirt printers have maximum print sizes.


----------

